# audiocontrol 3.2 to tablet for headunit



## b.w.1974 (Feb 12, 2013)

I have done some searching, read alot of threads and now I am ready to start glassing my dash to put in a Samsung tablet, the smaller one more than likely or a kindle fire hd. I can pick up an audiocontrol 3.2 for decent price from a friend. I have read one other thread with the 3.2 used with Ipad, but making sure I wont need anything else? The 3.2 will be going to 2 JL xd amps, and its all in a 2012 scion xb. Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't get why you need the Audiocontrol Three.2 at all? How many channels will you be running? Pro Audio Interfaces offer the best in terms of number of outputs per dollar ratio. From there it is all software...

I am going to run the Focusrite Saffire 6 USB because it offers (4) outputs and a set of subwoofer outputs:

Saffire 6 USB | Focusrite


----------

